# reloading 12 Ga Sabot Slug Loads



## undericeking (Dec 31, 2008)

First off, I spent a few minutes searching for this subject already and couldn't find anything so here it goes: Does anyone out there currently reload sabot slugs for 12 ga (or 20 ga for that matter)? I keep trying to order the slug manual from ballistic products but it's never there...Any info on roll crimping, components, etc. This may also be a noob question but if I'm loading a "2 3/4" finished shotshell, do I start with a 3" hull?? Don't flame me to bad and thanks for any information...


----------

